# Northwestern PA Horse Camping



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry, Just saw this post - hope you read this prior to going and not after! Have been to Elk Lick several times. Campground is primitive but they do have a bathhouse. Have to picket line your horses. Trails are varied. Real nice one along the river (great to ride here late afternoon/early evening as the elk come down to drink). Just be aware that this trails parallels the train tracks quite a bit and it is an active train line. Trail out of the top of the campground is a bit more challenging as you will be heading up into the mountains. Trails are dirt/rock base and some of the connector trails can be quite muddy - I would think this is especially true now after the wet summer that we have had. Trails not marked is an understatement. Either take a GPS or go with someone that knows where they are going. Frankly I got lost several times. At night head up to Winslow Hill by car and take a spot light. Lots of elk grazing the fields up there.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you for the response, Ahop!

We got back a few days ago - had a great time but we did have someone to guide us (he's been going there for years) and he had a GPS as well.

Really nice riding - I can see how easy it would be to get lost there, though, especially once you get up on the hills. Nothing marked at all, no maps of the area.

It was awesome to see so many elk, they came right into the camp and often bedded down near our trailer at night, and we could hear them bugle in the evenings and mornings. We already reserved a site (this time with electric!) for next year around the same time.


----------

